# Brulee with Baileys, Brazil nuts and banana



## Ishbel (Mar 18, 2005)

There is a last remains of a bottle of Bailey's which I want to use up (as a frugal Scot, I can't bear to throw it away and it must be used by this weekend!)  I've made this pudding a few times and it is great!

*Recipe courtesy of a freebie recipe card from my local supermarket!*

"There is something special about the sound of a crisp caramel brûlée top cracking - and the addition of Brazil nuts makes it an even better experience. This rich and indulgent grown-up dessert can be made in one large or six individual dishes.

*50ml Full Cream milk milk
568ml pot  Double cream
100ml Bailey's Irish Cream liqueur
½ tsp vanilla extract
1 medium egg, plus 3 medium egg yolks
150g caster sugar
3 small bananas
100g Brazil nuts, roughly chopped*


Pour the milk, cream and Baileys into a pan and stir in the vanilla extract. Heat gently over a low heat until almost boiling.
Meanwhile, in a separate pan, lightly whisk together the egg, egg yolks and half of the sugar, until smooth and creamy.

Gradually pour the hot cream mixture over the eggs, whisking constantly, until smooth and combined. Cook over a low heat, stirring constantly, for 8-10 minutes, or until the mixture thickens.  Pour through a fine seive into a large jug.

Slice the bananas and divide between 6 x 150ml ramekin dishes. Pour the custard mixture evenly over the top, tapping the dishes gently to level the surface. Allow to cool, then chill in the fridge for at least 2 hours, or overnight, until set.
Just before serving, preheat the grill to high. Sprinkle the remaining caster sugar over the custards and grill for 2 minutes, or until golden and caramelised. Sprinkle with the chopped Brazil nuts and return to the grill for 30-60 seconds to brown lightly. Allow to stand for 1 minute to allow the caramel to harden, then serve."


----------



## jkath (Mar 18, 2005)

This sounds truly amazing! I must try it!
I adore Bailey's in any form - except at my mother-in-laws....she offered me some one Christmas, so I accepted. When she "poured" it out....it came out like yogurt! "Oh yes"..she says "I think I opened that a few years back...do you still want it?" (gag!)


----------



## Ishbel (Mar 18, 2005)

GAGGGGGG!:-(   It's a wonder it didn't put you off for life 

I'm paranoid about making sure that any of the cream liquer type drinks, like Bailey's or the Scots equivalents (Glayva is one) are drunk quickly before they go 'off'....

I've made this a few times.  It's a good recipe, and just that little bit different to a traditional brulee.


----------



## jkath (Mar 18, 2005)

at my house, none of the cream liquers have a chance to go bad!
PS - here's an interesting accompaniament to baileys: pour it over ice, add cream & a 1/2 shot of "99 bananas". It's a 99proof banana liquor. Yum!


----------



## Ishbel (Mar 19, 2005)

That's an interesting drink!

Got to confess though, I'm not too keen on any of the cream liquer drinks...  I've normally got a bottle of one of them on the go,because I've got a couple of friends who love them!


----------



## jkath (Mar 19, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> That's an interesting drink!
> 
> Got to confess though, I'm not too keen on any of the cream liquer drinks...  I've normally got a bottle of one of them on the go,because I've got a couple of friends who love them!


 (girlie~girl  =  girlie drinks)


----------

